# New to fostering



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

I am in the process of becoming a foster home. 

Any tips and advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Not sure how I am going to fare, made it past the interview stages and they are scheduling a home visit to check out my casa.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

First off, thank you!! Fosters are in desperate need everywhere.

Patience is key. Don't be afraid or hesitant to keep your dogs separate from a foster for a few days. It's a lot easier to do that than to "fix" things after a bad introduction.

Routines are great for fosters. They seem to adjust better when they know what to expect. 

Have fun. It's a great experience, although frustrating at times. Other times, it's a blast!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

There was another fostering thread - maybe the mods can find it?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A hugh thank you. Based on my experience rescues differ a great deal. In some respect, I think that differs by state.

I have only had five rescues; however, in each case I could not believe why anyone would turn these dogs into a shelter or humane societies. On my end, the dogs I have had were shy and simply wanted to sette a bit. 

Please keep us posted about the first rescue you have.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

The more foster homes we have, the more dogs we can save. You're doing a great thing. 

My experience, for what it's worth:
When you get a foster, keep their "world" small at first. A few rooms in the house, trips to the same spot to go potty, walks not too far from home etc. 
Establish a routine with them, work on basic commands.
No loud craziness in the house.
Only a few visitors.....and they should be people who undertand dogs.
No trips anywhere for the first few weeks...no parks, Pet Smart etc.
It's just too much for them to handle. They need to find their comfort level and respond to your training in a limited environment at first. Then you can expand on their exposure to things.
Don't freak out when they misbehave....just a firm, calm no will go a long way.

Fostering is a wonderful experience.....hard sometimes...but very rewarding.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I appreciate yur reply and for the most part agree. I do agree they need to find their oomfort level, so everything is low key.

The kicker is once they find that comfort level, it is time for adoption, and I remember the good stuff above the four fosters I have placed. I have adopted one of my fosters, and never regrretted it.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks everybody! I appreciate the feedback and tips on bringing them along slowly then expanding their world. Makes sense for a stressed out dog. I hope my two will be good ambassadors for helping the fosters along too. 

I think the hard thing for me will be letting the dog go after I've had her/him for a while and nutured him/her along. I have no doubts I'll end up with another furkid at some point in the process. Which is fine with me, my Mal needs a younger playmate.


----------



## MemphisCockers (Dec 12, 2003)

It's very easy to get attached to them. What works well for me is to remind myself of how many other dogs won't get a second chance over the course of this one foster dog's life if I keep the foster instead of letting him go to another wonderful home. 

Good luck!

Steph


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

Good point Steph. Thanks! 

I have the time and house and yard for it and I just couldn't sit by and do nothing after reading the Urgent area's of this and other dog sites. It's just too heartbreaking and if I can help just one dog, let alone as many as I can, then it will be so worth it. 

I've been looking for Facilties Manager/Director jobs at local shelters too. I'd love to change jobs if possible and help in that way too. So many shelters are mis managed in this area, if a dog lover could get into that position and focus on the dogs/cats/animals instead of city politics I'd love to spearhead that effort and feel like I made an impact/change. But that's a long term goal/wish for now.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The hardest thing for all of us rescue folks is letting the dogs go. I adopted one a few months ago. 

So as a rescue, may sure you decide who gets the dog, and do a home inspection. Then, when you decide you will adopt the dog, it is wonderful, and you can take another one.


----------

